# cricket pistol



## arcame (Mar 29, 2010)

just wanting to see if anyone has had any experience with these pistols? thinking of getting one in 22 lr for squirel hunting in the fall?

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=162791535


----------



## Bill Mc (Mar 29, 2010)

Looks like a Ruger Charger to me. Except the charger is a 10/22.

http://www.ruger.com/products/22Charger/index.html?r=y


----------



## arcame (Mar 29, 2010)

it is a single shot, the charger is a semi auto rotary mag. the charger has a 10" barrel and the cricket has a 10 5/8 heavy fluted barrel.  I have looked extensively at both and I have several 10/22 rifles, The reason that the cricket is appealing is the single shot and you can shoot shorts out of it for varmint control.  also the chargers have the new downgraded plastic trigger housing and trigger assy.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Mar 29, 2010)

I have one of the first ones that came off the line when they started making them again.  

The ones that we got from Keystone were called the "Chipmunk" and we did a group buy of them over at Specialty Pistols and got 22LR Match chambered barrels.  Mine is the Walnut/Blued version.  We also got scope bases with them.

I had some trigger work done on mine and put a bigger trigger guard on it as well.  

It shoots well, but isn't going to win any benchrest matches.  It would be a fun one to introduce the kids to handgun hunting with, but the trigger pull is horrible unless you get it worked on.

If you are really interested in buying one, shoot me a PM.


----------



## arcame (Mar 29, 2010)

thanks for the info. not really looking for one for matchs, just fun plinking and squirel hunting in the fall.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Mar 29, 2010)

Bargain Barn Had Them On Sale Last Saturday. The Plain Fluted Where $169. If I Remember Correct.


----------



## JWarren (Apr 2, 2010)

arcame said:


> it is a single shot, the charger is a semi auto rotary mag. the charger has a 10" barrel and the cricket has a 10 5/8 heavy fluted barrel.  I have looked extensively at both and I have several 10/22 rifles, The reason that the cricket is appealing is the single shot and you can shoot shorts out of it for varmint control.  also the chargers have the new downgraded plastic trigger housing and trigger assy.



You can shoot shorts in a Charger...and it will be a single shot.


----------



## Match10 (Apr 7, 2010)

For a $230 pistol? Uhhhhh... I'd rather spend my money on something better.....







Even if it costs more.


----------

